# Freezing potatoes



## JMediger (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello All ...
So I have a fabulous coupon for 5 lbs of potatoes but really don't need them right now.  Can I peel, boil, vacuum seal and freeze them until Thanksgiving (when I would thaw and mash them)?  Other ideas?
Thank you!
JMediger


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 11, 2010)

JMediger said:


> Hello All ...
> So I have a fabulous coupon for 5 lbs of potatoes but really don't need them right now. Can I peel, boil, vacuum seal and freeze them until Thanksgiving (when I would thaw and mash them)? Other ideas?
> Thank you!
> JMediger


 
Yes, this would be great.  You could even use them for hash browns, potato salad, etc. anywhere you would use cooked potatoes.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 12, 2010)

I've read that frozen potatoes can / will turn black.  If I vacuum seal, will this lessen the chance of this happening?


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 12, 2010)

They are sold in the store. And look fine. Of course who knows what they do them during the process.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2010)

If you boil them first like you said, they will not turn black.


----------



## retiredguy (Oct 13, 2010)

We put our potatoes in the cellar and I've known folks that have stored them in a cool dry closet. Not sure how *long* they keep in a closet but potatoes in our cellar would be good for Thanksgiving...

...not to derail the topic of properly prepping potatoes, sorry.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 13, 2010)

I would also vote for storing them in a cool dry dark place.  They should be fine til Thanksgiving.  Sort thru them once in a while just to make sure you don't have a bad one--one bad potato will ruin the bunch.


----------



## spork (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of freezing cooked potatoes.  Once revived, I can't quite describe it, but the texture is less to my liking.  Whenever I have leftover of something like pot roast or a stew for freezing, I'll even fish out all the potato pieces first to refrigerate separately.

JM, just have fun cooking and eating your 5-lb bag, knowing that there will be plenty of more discount coupons for same when Thanksgiving comes around.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would go for the cool dry storage.  Previously frozen potatoes are not to my liking.  Potatoes, onions, and garlic will last a long time if not stored wet and kept cool and out of the light.  I wrap in paper towels and store,  I would not store in plastic bags.

5 pounds of potatoes is a few bucks.  I would wonder if the cooking and freezing is worth the effort.  They will last in my refrigerator for at least a month.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 13, 2010)

I also have never had any luck with freezing cooked potatoes.  They turn mushy and nasty every time I've ever tried it. Like Spork, I dig them out of a stew that I want to freeze.  I suspect the freezing breaks down the cell structure.  Yes, I know that you can buy frozen potatoes, but as someone else said, who knows what magic manufacturing secrets "they" have.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 13, 2010)

You can freeze potatoes, but the trick is to only blanch them.  I would get 50 pounds at once for a meals for the homeless group I volunteered for and a friend and I would spend a day getting them ready.

- peel and cut the potatoes into about 1 inch cubes
- drop them into boiling salted water for about three minutes
- take them out and immediately shock them in ice water for another three minutes or until cold
- dry thoroughly on towels (or paper towels)
- place on trays and freeze for about an hour and then bag in the amounts you want.
- When ready to use, drop them into salted boiling water again until done as desired.
- At this point they can be mashed or served as is.

This is a tried and true method.  Hope it helps!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 13, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> You can freeze potatoes, but the trick is to only blanch them.  I would get 50 pounds at once for a meals for the homeless group I volunteered for and a friend and I would spend a day getting them ready.
> 
> - peel and cut the potatoes into about 1 inch cubes
> - drop them into boiling salted water for about three minutes
> ...



*WOW......that's really great information* LP.  I also help cook for the needy........can't wait to share your tip.  Thank you.


----------



## pckouris (Oct 14, 2010)

Just buy what you need, they are a dime a dozen! I've tried everything for freezing potatoes and nothing pleases me. They are useless to use after defrosting and ruin your good dinner! You can buy potatoes one at a time if you like!


----------

